# shuckins' stash



## shuckins

please sit down before continuing...lol

several people have expressed an interest in seeing my stash and i don't mind sharing, but i will only show 2 of my humidors (i have 5 at the moment). got to keep some secrets,right...lol

hope you enjoy the pics!

top of the tower:









bottom:








(sorry,but the drawers must remain a secret)

my cabinet (the front layer only):









and some clutter:









i know,i know,i need to get better organized!

any questions?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

wow...... holy shit..... wow.... my hero!!


----------



## Trev

I'm up for adoption, and willing to do dishes!
Seriously man, that brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## SMOKE20

WOW, I am in shock


----------



## dubels

I think you just blew my mind. That is only 2 of your humidors + clutter? There are three more humidors filled with awesomeness! Inspiration.


----------



## Coop D

My pants are wet....


----------



## GunHand

What a stash !!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know, you should really think about bombing some people! Ever think of that? hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseyjay

Ron,
You are my 'PUFF MASTER' ... This is some serious case of _collectoritis_

How long have you been smoking ?
How often do you smoke ?
How do you know what you have, especially the first photo ?

Speechless ...


----------



## Habanolover

Looking good Ron! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

You call THAT a stash??? Muhahahahaha!!!







































Ok, yeah that's pretty sexy I have to admit.


----------



## iRace559

gah.


----------



## 8ball

In no particular order:

mg: mg: mg: mg:

:faint::faint::faint::faint:

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## shuckins

jerseyjay said:


> Ron,
> You are my 'PUFF MASTER' ... This is some serious case of _collectoritis_
> 
> How long have you been smoking ?
> How often do you smoke ?
> How do you know what you have, especially the first photo ?
> 
> Speechless ...


i've been smoking over 30 years.
3 or 4 a day.
i keep a log with my purchases but i'm always finding surprises when i dig.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

i cant stop looking at the glory that is your stash but i also cant help feeling O.C.D. and wanting to organize them lol


----------



## 5.0

Wow....and to know I was bombed by that monumental stash.....and to a lesser degree have contributed to it.....thanks for the indepth view........I hope to read a www.puff.com interview of you one of these months:behindsofa:eep::clock::kicknuts:


----------



## zeavran1

I'm gonna print out the pictures and stick them to my wall. This will be my new years resolution and goal to own something similar by 2010. lol. Great stuff!!


----------



## eyesack

Yes, I have a question Shuckins!


...
...
...
...Do you have an extra pair of pants I could borrow? 
or
...Which way to the nearest Wal Mart to buy some new pants? hahaha damnit man, my girlfriend is going to KEEEL you when she finds out who I want to be when I grow up! LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

Holy Crap !
If I grow up I want to be like Ron
I printed the picks and showed the Mrs.

Her words "don't even think of it"


----------



## smokin nightly

Freakin outrageous!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

asmartbull said:


> ..........
> I printed the picks and showed the Mrs.
> 
> Her words "_don't even think of it_"


Wahahaahaahahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaahaaaaa!!! ound:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Congratulations Ron!

That is beeeeeeautiful!!!!!!



Thanks for sharing the joy! :thumb:




Note to Self; ("Print out photos and keep handy in case Wifey finds the 150 qt coolador") :nod:




.


----------



## SmoknTaz

You my friend have a problem. A good problem. http://www.postimage.org/


----------



## eyesack

I just printed the pics out dbl-size and taped them to my ceiling above my bed?


----------



## baddddmonkey

While this is AWESOME!!! I am slightly disappointed haha. When I read the title. I thought it was going to be a post about Shuckins' mustache. But the cigar pr0n definately makes up for it! And considering that we only got to see 2 out of the 5 humidors....just holy crap!


----------



## roughrider

Ron, who are you kidding man? Sooner or later you're gonna have to build a walk-in humi.


----------



## Magicseven

Wow just wow!

You don't need manservant by any chance do you?

What's in the locked black box?


----------



## harley33

I think that I have cigar envy. That is amazing. I showed my wife the pictures and she said that we all have issues....

You could charge admission to see those. My closest B&M's stock is less than that.

I want to see a cage match between Acesfull vs Shuckins.

Anyone up for a road trip? Tennessee is only 2 states away!


----------



## Magnate

Wow shuckins... That's quite an impressive pile you've got there.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I think Ron has done a huge community service by posting these pictures. Can you imagine how many marriages he has just saved!!! I know this will quiet my wife always asking 'How much is enough?'


----------



## smelvis

Such a little pile Bro, where the Big one? :behindsofa:


Auction off the right to sleep with them, you'd make a killing!


----------



## shuckins

eyesack said:


> I just printed the pics out dbl-size and taped them to my ceiling above my bed?


and they said i had a problem...

the locked black box is edicion de silvio robusto's


----------



## Smoke Rises

certainly one of the larger collections on here for sure. for people like you a walk in might not be a good idea. a nice temperature/humidity controlled efficiency apartment is in order.

so for most of us stop smoking and just keep buying boxes for a few millenniums and we too shall be stacked chest deep in stogies


----------



## Colton1106

We're not worthy!  ...


----------



## JGD

Holy crap. One day.... oh one day...


----------



## Cigary

I'm hardly ever left speechless,,,but this


----------



## Rookee

That should be one of the seven wonders of the world.


----------



## fiddlegrin

roughrider said:


> Ron, who are you kidding man? Sooner or later you're gonna have to build a walk-in humi.


Sooner Me Thinks! :nod: 

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Rookee said:


> That should be one of the seven wonders of the world.


*Should be? :ask:*

*It already is!!!:mrgreen:*

*.*


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cigary said:


> I'm hardly ever left speechless,,,but this


I'm not sure which was more shocking for me.....

Ron's *Home for All Things Cigar*? :juggle:

Or Gary being struck mute!!!! :tape: Heeheheehhahahahahaahaahaaaaa! ound:

.


----------



## slyder

no wonder you give so much away.........you have no room to put it!!!! Is that a tax deduction??? LOL


----------



## Trex

:jaw:mother of god. I think you have more cigars then my local B&M haveound:


----------



## ejgarnut




----------



## fuente~fuente

Thank you Ron... Now my 2 measley humis look very insignificant to my wife. :tongue1:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

:hail::hail: Were not worthy!! Were not Worthy!

Wow, dude that is freaking amazing. You could charge admission to a stash like that.

And if this were the main event....


harley33 said:


> I want to see a cage match between Acesfull vs Shuckins.


Then my moneys on Shuckins!!!:boxing:


----------



## mdrumm

i know why I only have your PO Box number...... Herf in Tennessee??


----------



## tmanqz

Wow!


----------



## smelvis

Why not have the national herf at Rons?

Shit I'm so curious now I would jump on a plane in a heartbeat!

I have a lot of cigars and I have a lot of Good cigars. I think now I don't have so many.:dizzy: :tape: :dizzy:


----------



## Tarks

Nice stash Shukins. I would be very interested to see your other humis.


----------



## triad47

OH MY GOD


----------



## DSturg369

That is one hellofa stash there. The only other collection I've ever seen that possibly matches or is even close to that belongs to a member named Ocat.


----------



## GrEg NiCe

Your my idol...


----------



## shunoshi




----------



## jsnake

Dear Ron,

You are my hero! I am sorry but I will be dreaming of your stash tonight. Please do not be offended.

Love Jake


----------



## smelvis

GrEg NiCe said:


> Your my idol...


You just figuring that out? him and Donnie have kinda been my mentors since I got here! Not that they would admit that. eep:


----------



## snowboardin58

shuckins said:


> i've been smoking over 30 years.
> 3 or 4 a day.
> i keep an log with my purchases but i'm always finding surprises when i dig.


Keep it up. My Great Grandfather lived to be 92, died of natural causes, and I have yet to see a picture of him without a cigar in his hand. My Grandpa said growing up the house was blue with cigar smoke, and his Dad always had a Churchill in his hand.

And boy, what I would give to be in a cigar version of one of those money booths where you grab cash.. except with your cigars! We'd have to go into outer space, though, so the cigars don't get messed up.


----------



## tobacmon

Ron,
My keyboard was in my lap until after I scrolled down and saw your clutter---Now the keyboard is in the floor!


Nice display, very nice indeed..............


----------



## louistogie

So that's why it took so long for you message me haha!


----------



## mc2712

What is you B&M called????????


----------



## shuckins

jsnake said:


> Dear Ron,
> 
> You are my hero! I am sorry but I will be dreaming of your stash tonight. Please do not be offended.
> 
> Love Jake


lol...i have had cigar dreams!

could be because i keep a humi beside the bed...


----------



## Esoteric

WOW...Just freakin' wow... If I could ever take off work' I'd be down to donate a week or two of my time to organize those babies (okay, You could let me smoke a few while cleaning up muhahahahaha).

When I grow up, I wanna be like Ron...I shit you not haha. I have a a feeling my wife would kill me or turn one room in the house to a scrapbooking area (which would be a fair trade haha)


----------



## Rubix^3

That's grandeur like the grand canyon.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

shuckins said:


> i've been smoking over 30 years.
> 3 or 4 a day.
> i keep an log with my purchases but i'm always finding surprises when i dig.


Screw all that....I just want to know what you do for a living and how can I get in on it? LMAO!!!

Serious collection, Sir. _Serious. _ I haven't been in a B&M that well stocked.


----------



## louistogie

Ron, show me your secret stash!


----------



## shuckins

louistogie said:


> Ron, show me your secret stash!


no! :tape:

wanna see inside the bedside humi?


----------



## commonsenseman

shuckins said:


> no! :tape:
> 
> wanna see inside the bedside humi?


YES please!


----------



## louistogie

Ha ha. Sure that would be cool to!


----------



## ejgarnut

I think she does....



Yes. You love cigar pr0n dont you little chinese girl?


----------



## shuckins

ok,but i'm not responsible for your marriage.

it has 3 levels and each level has 3 layers:




























breathe in,breathe out...remember,they are just cigars.

sorry,there were no nc's...


----------



## louistogie

WTF!! I haven't seen that many good CC's at once!! Wait I don't think I've ever had a good CC. I Must buy some!


----------



## ejgarnut

Whats the one in middle layer (left pic) with a big R on the label?


----------



## shuckins

ejgarnut said:


> Whats the one in middle layer (left pic) with a big R on the label?


vr classico from may '01


----------



## fiddlegrin

*That's________ Amor'e____________!!!!!!!!!!! :dr

 :clap2:

.*


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

ejgarnut said:


> Whats the one in middle layer (left pic) with a big R on the label?


Looks like a Vegas Robaina Classico to me.

_"Screw all that....I just want to know what you do for a living and how can I get in on it?"_

He's a Gentleman Farmer!


----------



## ejgarnut

It just stands out for some reason. I read up on it a bit, sounds like a tasty stick. But then again I bet all of em in that humi are tasty lol.

Just an incredible collection you have sir. Appreciate you sharing the pics with us.


----------



## minicooper

Holy c-r-a-pola! There is more in those 2 humi's (quite a bit more) than in my favorite, local B&M!

And did you say that's 2 out of 5?!


----------



## bogner

wow! thanks for sharing - that truly is an amazing collection!! that bedside humidor, is that the Romeo y Julieta one? and how many does it hold? me wants it!! :smoke:


----------



## tobacmon

Damn Fine---Damn Fine assortment of Cegars Ron.....You must be proud, I know I would be----

That box is awesome looking!!!!!!! Send me a spare key just in case you loose one..................


----------



## 96Brigadier

:jaw:

WOW.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

i want to live in your humidors... can i? i dont take up that much room!!!! please please please??!?!


----------



## RazzBarlow

My little 50 count humidor is trembling in fear! I could fit my entire stash in one of those trays. I was joking the other day...I did a 5er trade with a BOTL and it depleted my stash by almost 25%!

Wow!


----------



## Amlique

My question to you is, do you work in the cigar industry in some way? The amount of money that has been spent on them is staggering unless of course you were getting them wholesale. The time it would take to acquire them, seeing as most I could see are within the decade, and the quantity you smoke would lead me to believe you are retired, or in some way affiliated with the cigar trade.


----------



## shuckins

Amlique said:


> My question to you is, do you work in the cigar industry in some way? The amount of money that has been spent on them is staggering unless of course you were getting them wholesale. The time it would take to acquire them, seeing as most I could see are within the decade, and the quantity you smoke would lead me to believe you are retired, or in some way affiliated with the cigar trade.


i am retired and am not affiliated with the cigar trade in anyway. i have spent a ton of money it's true. i make my bigger purchases whenever there is a sale or discount of any kind offered. having recently been megabombed with 200+ cigars by the fine brothers of Puff, i have been busy smoking those cigars and stockpiling my purchases.


----------



## Jumes

If we were granted permission to see in that wonderful desktop, I can't imagine what is hidden in the off limits drawers. I've had to change my signature so I will remember to just chant my new mantra.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

uhhhhhh wtf!!! :faint:


----------



## jahoban

wow just wow!
someday i will have a stash like that 

jason


----------



## Jenady

Ron,

That is amazing!

I do have a serious question. If you decide you want to smoke a particular cigar how are you able to find it? I am trying to come up with a system before I have the problem and I am a long way from having the problem.


----------



## shuckins

Jenady said:


> Ron,
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> I do have a serious question. If you decide you want to smoke a particular cigar how are you able to find it? I am trying to come up with a system before I have the problem and I am a long way from having the problem.


i keep a few singles of my favorites in a desk top humi. when i want something different,which is every day,i'll dig around in the other humi's. i've dug enough times that i have a pretty good idea what is where. every few weeks,i'll do a little rotating and will be lost for a couple of days...lol.

i do get surprised sometimes when i dig up something i had forgotten about, always fun to do...


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> and they said i had a problem...
> 
> the locked black box is edicion de silvio robusto's


Have you tried one yet?

How are they?

My guy at my local B&M is trying to talk me into one, but @23.00 a stick i am hesitant.


----------



## shuckins

Magicseven said:


> Have you tried one yet?
> 
> How are they?
> 
> My guy at my local B&M is trying to talk me into one, but @23.00 a stick i am hesitant.


i haven't had one out of the box yet,but i have smoked others that i bought as singles.

they are FANTASTIC!!!

they have been discountinued and are becoming very hard to find. that is why i bought the box. the same goes for the esv 91's...discontinued because perdomo ran out of the tobacco used to roll them. get 'em while you can!


----------



## tjblades

Man, I haven't posted in a while, but with that stash, I just have to say, "Well done, Sir!"


----------



## harley33

shuckins said:


> i haven't had one out of the box yet,but i have smoked others that i bought as singles.
> 
> they are FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> they have been discountinued and are becoming very hard to find. that is why i bought the box. the same goes for the esv 91's...discontinued because perdomo ran out of the tobacco used to roll them. get 'em while you can!


Cigar.com just put them on sale for ~300 box... Hmmmmm... I am a Perdomo fan...


----------



## shuckins

harley33 said:


> Cigar.com just put them on sale for ~300 box... Hmmmmm... I am a Perdomo fan...


and they are the torpedos!


----------



## harley33

shuckins said:


> and they are the torpedos!


OK wise one... Maduro or Connecticut.............:eyebrows:


----------



## shuckins

harley33 said:


> OK wise one... Maduro or Connecticut.............:eyebrows:


tough call!

that would depend on your personal wrapper preference.
i would get the connecticut because the box i have is maduro.

there is now one box less of each available...


----------



## Cypress

Do you think as much as you buy you should get a retailers license to get discounts? Just tell them you are only starting with one customer and it may be that way for a while? LOL


----------



## deputy

Makes my little 50 count look insignificant. All I can say is damn!


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> and they are the torpedos!


Ron,

I tried to order a box of the Edicion de Silvio Maduro Torpedos and Keeneys from Cigars.com. They were both back ordered but I put the order in anyway. About an hour later I got a call from them. They told me that the Keeneys were no longer available. But, the Torpedos were available without the black lock box, at a nice discount. I ended up with 20 Torps and 20 Dbl. Coronas and saved about $100 off their box sale price.

Just so you know. :smile:


----------



## Magicseven

Jenady said:


> Ron,
> 
> I tried to order a box of the Edicion de Silvio Maduro Torpedos and Keeneys from Cigars.com. They were both back ordered but I put the order in anyway. About an hour later I got a call from them. They told me that the Keeneys were no longer available. But, the Torpedos were available without the black lock box, at a nice discount. I ended up with 20 Torps and 20 Dbl. Coronas and saved about $100 off their box sale price.
> 
> Just so you know. :smile:


Jim I will take a fiver for the referral!!! J/K!!

Now I have to try one! Congrats!


----------



## shuckins

that's great jim!
you can't smoke the box and it does take up alot of room in the humi.

the keeneys and grovys have been gone for awhile. if you ever run across any grovys,GRAB THEM!! then sell 'em to me...lol

congrats on the purchase,
ron


----------



## shuckins

Cypress said:


> Do you think as much as you buy you should get a retailers license to get discounts? Just tell them you are only starting with one customer and it may be that way for a while? LOL


lol...it may be worth a try.


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> lol...it may be worth a try.


Obi won Ron

I see I can get a single keeny for $10.00 is it as good as any of them? Is that a decent price?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Coop D

I think I am not the only one that needs another teaser picture of one of the others!!!!


----------



## Coop D

So what is the difference in the Perdomo ESV's? I see some that are cheap, and others that are almost double the price of the others....

would these be a good buy?
Samplers


----------



## 007 Cruiser

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> wow...... holy shit..... wow.... my hero!!


What he said!!!


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> that's great jim!
> you can't smoke the box and it does take up alot of room in the humi.
> 
> the keeneys and grovys have been gone for awhile. if you ever run across any grovys,GRAB THEM!! then sell 'em to me...lol
> 
> congrats on the purchase,
> ron


Take a look at this link,
http://www.cigarsdirect.com/ProductCart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=529

If you order use promo code 2009 and they take 20% off. If you are new to their store you get free shipping on your first order after registering.

I ordered a box of Grovys and Keeneys.


----------



## shuckins

Jenady said:


> Take a look at this link,
> Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Cigars | Buy Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Cigars Online | CigarsDirect.com
> 
> If you order use promo code 2009 and they take 20% off. If you are new to their store you get free shipping on your first order after registering.
> 
> I ordered a box of Grovys and Keeneys.


thanks for the link!
let me know if they send you an email saying they have shipped.
i have ordered them from a couple of other sites only to get an email the next day or two saying, sorry these are out of stock or on back order.

coopd...i have a box of those but haven't tried them yet. that is a good price though.

magicseven...i've never had the keeney,did you buy enough for a trade?


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> thanks for the link!
> let me know if they send you an email saying they have shipped.
> i have ordered them from a couple of other sites only to get an email the next day or two saying, sorry these are out of stock or on back order.
> 
> coopd...i have a box of those but haven't tried them yet. that is a good price though.
> 
> magicseven...i've never had the keeney,did you buy enough for a trade?


Ron you are too funny, I have bought any yet. But a trade isn't a bad I idea! I am think about a box of rascc though too, just haven't slipped down the slope yet.


----------



## JuJuMan16

What a beast, Im showing it to my wife. "You think im crazy, check this guy out"


----------



## shuckins

Magicseven said:


> Ron you are too funny, I have bought any yet. But a trade isn't a bad I idea! I am think about a box of rascc though too, just haven't slipped down the slope yet.


if you're worried about slipping,i wouldn't hang around me...lol


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> thanks for the link!
> let me know if they send you an email saying they have shipped.
> i have ordered them from a couple of other sites only to get an email the next day or two saying, sorry these are out of stock or on back order.


I hear that. I expected to get that message at every step of the process. My luck typically is not so good on things like this. Here's hoping.


----------



## daviddunn

Great pictures Shuckins! I too showed my wife to make sure she understands that my humble collection of 100+/- sticks is nothing compared to some!

Keep it up!


----------



## jeepthing

Impressed and almost speechless


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> if you're worried about slipping,i wouldn't hang around me...lol


Oh it's going to happen! But I think it would be more like a shove from you! LOL


----------



## Coop D

shuckins said:


> coopd...*i have a box of those but haven't tried them yet*. that is a good price though.


So how many boxes do you have, and you haven't even tried one yet???


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Seeing your stash makes me want to go smoke one to celebrate!! Holy crap Batman!! You do know that you have more cigars than any man could smoke in their life!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shuckins

i smoke 3 or 4 cigars a day, so depending on how long i can cheat death,i may or may not have enough...lol



Coop D said:


> So how many boxes do you have, and you haven't even tried one yet???


ok,ok, i'll smoke one later today...


----------



## lakeside toker

If you ever need a kidney I am sure we could work something out.


----------



## Coop D

shuckins said:


> i smoke 3 or 4 cigars a day, so depending on how long i can cheat death,i may or may not have enough...lol
> 
> ok,ok, i'll smoke one later today...


Please let me know how it is.

Also, if your wife is like mine... Whenever a box of cigars shows up, she wants to go buy something. IS yours the same way? If so, what does she buy???


----------



## shuckins

Coop D said:


> Please let me know how it is.
> 
> Also, if your wife is like mine... Whenever a box of cigars shows up, she wants to go buy something. IS yours the same way? If so, what does she buy???


wife?
do you think i'd have that many cigars and a wife...lol
no wife or kids,that's how i'm able to spend so much on cigars.

i'll let ya know how they are later...


----------



## Coop D

My bad... Thought you said you were married in another thread, but I think it was Smelvis!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

shuck, did you turn that whole room into a humi?


----------



## shuckins

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> shuck, did you turn that whole room into a humi?


yeah,it does pretty good this time of year...



Coop D said:


> So how many boxes do you have, and you haven't even tried one yet???


i only have one box of the tubos.
just finished smoking one.

a good solid cigar,lots of smoke,razor sharp burn.
earthy with leather and light coffee. not too spicy until the final third,then it kicked in and started packing a punch!

more of a medium/full than a full bodied smoke.
i prefer the maduro,but wouldn't pass these up if i found them on sale.

definitely worth having in the humi...


----------



## ctaylor

Wow! Insane Ron, hell of a stash there.
Nice to see you here too.


----------



## shuckins

ctaylor said:


> Wow! Insane Ron, hell of a stash there.
> Nice to see you here too.


hi chris!
good to see ya man!


----------



## Esoteric

AWESOME stash!! I see you have a ton of great stuff!! How are the Perdomo Silvo? What about the Stradavarious (spelling?)? I have wanted to try both but are a bit elusive.

Are they worth it?


----------



## smelvis

Esoteric said:


> AWESOME stash!!What about the Stradavarious
> 
> Are they worth it?


Ditto to the big word cigar, I have had a couple chances but without being able to buy a single a box is to much to risk, and we trust your judgment?


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> thanks for the link!
> let me know if they send you an email saying they have shipped.
> i have ordered them from a couple of other sites only to get an email the next day or two saying, sorry these are out of stock or on back order.


Ron,

You were spot on. I got the email today. Here is what it says,

"*These are discontinued but the manufacturer promised to fulfull all our pending orders. However, they are not rolling these heavily anymore and therefore our shipments are limited. If your customer wants these, we will be able to fulfill the order at some point in the future, but we cannot guarantee when that may be. Once we get rid of all backorders for this item, we will no longer offer it so if he really wants these cigars and can't find them anywhere else, then I would recommend he leaves them on backorder."*

I let the order ride just to see if they ever come off of backorder.


----------



## shuckins

Esoteric said:


> AWESOME stash!! I see you have a ton of great stuff!! How are the Perdomo Silvo? What about the Stradavarious (spelling?)? I have wanted to try both but are a bit elusive.
> 
> Are they worth it?


the de silvio's are awesome! they have been discontinued and are getting hard to find. i recommend jumping on them if you find them!

the stradivarious are too mild for my tastes. i bought them early last year,smoked a couple,decided to let them rest for a few months,smoked a couple more,no change.
if you and dave will remind me the next time we have anything going on i'll send y'all one to try.



Jenady said:


> Ron,
> 
> You were spot on. I got the email today. Here is what it says,
> 
> "*These are discontinued but the manufacturer promised to fulfull all our pending orders. However, they are not rolling these heavily anymore and therefore our shipments are limited. If your customer wants these, we will be able to fulfill the order at some point in the future, but we cannot guarantee when that may be. Once we get rid of all backorders for this item, we will no longer offer it so if he really wants these cigars and can't find them anywhere else, then I would recommend he leaves them on backorder."*
> 
> I let the order ride just to see if they ever come off of backorder.


i suspected as much having gone through the same thing several times. i hope you eventually get them.


----------



## Magicseven

Do you need a butler by any chance?


----------



## shuckins

never had a butler. i am in need of a maid though...


----------



## Coop D

With the French Maid outfit on for sure!!!


----------



## Magicseven

Coop D said:


> With the French Maid outfit on for sure!!!


I don't think i have the legs for pantyhose! LOL

Let me see what the wife says! LOL


----------



## 96Brigadier

Magicseven said:


> I don't think i have the legs for pantyhose! LOL
> 
> Let me see what the wife says! LOL


I hear it isn't the pantyhose that will kill ya but rather the stiletto heels. :evil:


----------



## Coop D

I think it would be the Thong that will get ya!!!


----------



## louistogie

You guys are talking about perdomos? How in the hell have I not heard of these lol, I gotta keep my eyes open now for these. 

So Ron, do you have anything new you can show us?? Since no one else is asking in “your stash thread,”


----------



## JuJuMan16

shuckins said:


> the de silvio's are awesome! they have been discontinued and are getting hard to find. i recommend jumping on them if you find them!
> 
> the stradivarious are too mild for my tastes. i bought them early last year,smoked a couple,decided to let them rest for a few months,smoked a couple more,no change.
> if you and dave will remind me the next time we have anything going on i'll send y'all one to try.
> 
> i suspected as much having gone through the same thing several times. i hope you eventually get them.


Sorry to hijack, the only place i have seen Edicion de Silvios is at this local b&m by me. The place is like Disney World, they have a lot of stock. I just called them to find out and they have 11 of them Double Corona size, if you are having a hard time getting them you can see if they want to ship them to you, or i can pick them up for you and ship them.
SABOR HAVANA CIGARS

Out of the 4 the one that has them is the store in Doral their phone number is 305 436 8860.

Good luck.


----------



## shuckins

louistogie said:


> You guys are talking about perdomos? How in the hell have I not heard of these lol, I gotta keep my eyes open now for these.
> 
> So Ron, do you have anything new you can show us?? Since no one else is asking in "your stash thread,"


you've never heard of perdomo's? surely you jest...lol.

what do you want to see/know?

why are de silvio's so hard to find? it's not my fault! word is they ran out of the tobacco used to roll 'em...

why am i stacking perdomo wheels? they are my favorite $2 smoke. and if you've ever smoked one, you would be stacking 'em too...

do i really like partagas? yeah,i do...

is it true i have cigars with my own band on them? yeah,it's true...

hope i answered your question...


----------



## shuckins

JuJuMan16 said:


> Sorry to hijack, the only place i have seen Edicion de Silvios is at this local b&m by me. The place is like Disney World, they have a lot of stock. I just called them to find out and they have 11 of them Double Corona size, if you are having a hard time getting them you can see if they want to ship them to you, or i can pick them up for you and ship them.
> SABOR HAVANA CIGARS
> 
> Out of the 4 the one that has them is the store in Doral their phone number is 305 436 8860.
> 
> Good luck.


do you know if they have the grovy?


----------



## smelvis

Ron my friend you surprise me often, very cool cigars dude, way cool~~oke:


----------



## JuJuMan16

shuckins said:


> do you know if they have the grovy?


Not with your name on em. lol. No thats all they have left i think.


----------



## aea6574

Wow, I have something to aspire too. I wonder if I would end up divorced?

Best regards, tony


----------



## jsnake

Ron you will always be my cigar hero! I am floored by the wonderful selections you have. WOW!


----------



## louistogie

I've heard of perdomo just not the cigar you guys where talking about.

Ron, your crazy!! How in the hell do you get your name on cigars? Do your custom smokes taste better?


----------



## ShortyStogie

Holy crap, man...

Good stuff... Do you get distilled water in your pipes? That must be some serious maintenance for that amount of cigars.

Also, seriously, how do you keep track of them? Do you have any sort of database somewhere?

I'm hesitant to say this on a site that has its own ipod touch application, but I've been using this app called Mobile Stogie... Great features. i think you could probably use it.

And is it impolite to ask, errr... How many cigars do you have? Just a number!

-SS


----------



## shuckins

louistogie said:


> I've heard of perdomo just not the cigar you guys where talking about.
> 
> Ron, your crazy!! How in the hell do you get your name on cigars? Do your custom smokes taste better?


 you have to be crazy to get your name on cigars...lol.

i haven't smoked any of the custom one's yet. i got them to give away in trades and stuff. maybe someone will do a review for us...


ShortyStogie said:


> Holy crap, man...
> 
> Good stuff... Do you get distilled water in your pipes? That must be some serious maintenance for that amount of cigars.
> 
> Also, seriously, how do you keep track of them? Do you have any sort of database somewhere?
> 
> I'm hesitant to say this on a site that has its own ipod touch application, but I've been using this app called Mobile Stogie... Great features. i think you could probably use it.
> 
> And is it impolite to ask, errr... How many cigars do you have? Just a number!
> 
> -SS


i use the rh beads,6lbs or so of them,so maintenance is not that big of a deal. i use a log book/journal type method to keep track of them,all 3500+ of them. i don't own a cell phone so i can't do the fancy mobile stuff, my phone has a wire connecting it to the wall. yeah,i know i'm behind the times, i don't own a watch,so what do you expect...lol


----------



## jeepthing

When I grow up I want to be just like Ron


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> you have to be crazy to get your name on cigars...lol.
> 
> i don't own a watch,so what do you expect...lol


I don't think it's crazy, way cool fun, okay a little crazy! Up kinda early Bro!

I dream of not having a watch, means work is done, at least the have to kind.


----------



## Stench

jeepthing said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like Ron


+1 :second:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Stench said:


> +1 :second:


+1:third:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Wow is an understatement in this thread!!!! Ron with all the stock you have, I hope that you have had an opportunity to enjoy at least a few of the smokes we all bombed you with. I have throughly enjoyed this thread! Quick question have you tried a Diesel and what do you think of it's flavor profile? There was a flavor I was picking up in it that I have found heavily in the El Rey Del Mundo Oscuro's but I don't know how to describe it. Thanks.


----------



## eyesack

shuckins said:


> you've never heard of perdomo's? surely you jest...lol.
> 
> what do you want to see/know?
> 
> why are de silvio's so hard to find? it's not my fault! word is they ran out of the tobacco used to roll 'em...
> 
> why am i stacking perdomo wheels? they are my favorite $2 smoke. and if you've ever smoked one, you would be stacking 'em too...
> 
> do i really like partagas? yeah,i do...
> 
> is it true i have cigars with my own band on them? yeah,it's true...
> 
> hope i answered your question...


i think i just peed a little.:shock:


----------



## shuckins

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Wow is an understatement in this thread!!!! Ron with all the stock you have, I hope that you have had an opportunity to enjoy at least a few of the smokes we all bombed you with. I have throughly enjoyed this thread! Quick question have you tried a Diesel and what do you think of it's flavor profile? There was a flavor I was picking up in it that I have found heavily in the El Rey Del Mundo Oscuro's but I don't know how to describe it. Thanks.


i have been smoking the cigars i was bombed with,i haven't stopped buying though,that's why my stash is growing!!

i have smoked the diesel and enjoyed it. if you liked it,then you should try...wait,close the door,make sure noone's listening.

ok,now that were alone. you should try a. fernandez's maduro lineup,soooo gooood!! and less than $3 apiece!
he's the same guy that makes the diesel...


----------



## Jenady

Ron,

Which Perdomo wheels and Patragas boxes are inthe picture below? Where did you find them?



shuckins said:


> you've never heard of perdomo's? surely you jest...lol.
> 
> what do you want to see/know?
> 
> why are de silvio's so hard to find? it's not my fault! word is they ran out of the tobacco used to roll 'em...
> 
> why am i stacking perdomo wheels? they are my favorite $2 smoke. and if you've ever smoked one, you would be stacking 'em too...
> 
> do i really like partagas? yeah,i do...
> 
> is it true i have cigars with my own band on them? yeah,it's true...
> 
> hope i answered your question...


----------



## shuckins

Jenady said:


> Ron,
> 
> Which Perdomo wheels and Patragas boxes are inthe picture below? Where did you find them?


the wheels are rosado and connecticut and available at ci.
the partagas are pce's and president and i'm not allowed to say where they are from because they are cc's...


----------



## rajuabju

This is just insanity. I've never known 1 person who has such a stash as this... not just for sheer volume of sticks, but in the variety. Better than more retail stores!


----------



## shuckins

rajuabju said:


> This is just insanity. I've never known 1 person who has such a stash as this... not just for sheer volume of sticks, but in the variety. Better than more retail stores!


well, i was born in a sanitarium...


----------



## shunoshi

Wow, that giant stash of CCs blows my mind. I still have the VR you bombed me with resting peacefully. I couldn't imagine having a collection like that. My wife will most likely see to it that I never do.


----------



## louistogie

shuckins said:


> you have to be crazy to get your name on cigars...lol.
> 
> i haven't smoked any of the custom one's yet. i got them to give away in trades and stuff. maybe someone will do a review for us...l


 LOL maybe one day. Hopefully someone will review them, they look like some great smokes.


----------



## quesadilla

They really need to rename this site puffckins.com


----------



## cubicdissection

As a noob, I think you just made my head explode.

I like the cut of your jib, sir.


----------



## Scott W.

shuckins said:


> well, i was born in a sanitarium...


How does one go about getting cigars with their own band on them. You obviously didn't put them there yourself.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

scottw said:


> How does one go about getting cigars with their own band on them. You obviously didn't put them there yourself.


+1, I'd love to know.:gossip:


----------



## KINGLISH

Ron Is the man! I very kind person. He sent me a BOMB last year and I was very happy for it. He made my day. I just lot my job (Last Feb) and still do not have a job but looking at what he has just made my day again!!

Thank you
RON!!


----------



## shuckins

scottw said:


> How does one go about getting cigars with their own band on them. You obviously didn't put them there yourself.


i got 'em from these guys:
Payless Cigars - Pers. Cigars


----------



## Scott W.

I appreciate the info Ron! Gracias.


----------



## quesadilla

Shuckin's I got blue ball's and need some new pr0n to fap to asap.


----------



## cmdrsils

Being a total noob, I just found this thread AND my head exploded at first sight. And my fiancee thinks a 100 count humi is too much for me. LOL Gonna show her these for sure. You made my day, Ron!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Shuckins, if you ever feel that you need an heir to handle your assets, by all means, you know how to contact me.


----------



## vanvan84

I have a question can I be like you someday? lol I am envious and hopeful you are one lucky man.


----------



## jsnake

I am thinking we need to start treating and honoring Shuckins as the Chuck Norris of cigars!


----------



## jaydub13

Ron, you are my hero... that is all.


----------



## louistogie

Well its been awhile, what else you got in store Ron? “cough show some of your cough, secert stash, cough." haha!


----------



## Arrows

Wow..I'm speechless.


----------



## ferrydegiri

Speechless and got heart attack when i saw what you have Ron!!! Unbelievable!! :frusty: Can not imagine how many years to collect them all....Now i believe i did correct thing sharing my cigar to you Big Brother. When you have time to visit Indonesia, do not ever forget to contact me!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## 41 ChevHead

Now that is a stash !! I still cant pick my jaw up off the floor !! very nice !!


----------



## smelvis

I can't believe any reasonable man having that many smokes. :laugh:


----------



## Grey7

Holy crap! :shocked:


----------



## bpegler

Beautiful, Ron! I love the look of some of those cabs. Forget organizing, just get more sticks. More is always better in my book.


----------



## gibson_es

good think my eyes didnt lay upon your stash before i was married....it may never have happend. im thinking on how to get half of what you have....if i sell my wii, guitars, t.v.'s, cell phone, dogs, truck (i can just ride a bike), and wife.....lol..... nope, still not enough.

i know! get a loan from a loan shark, then move to canada and change my name.....ok, maybe a few loan sharks...




or hack into a bank and do a wire transfer from walmarts main account to a swiss acount, or an account in the caymen islands. :typing:
:mischief:


anyone want in the the hiest? :grouphug: .....no?....ok. gameover. :lever:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Ron, having looked at your stash and imagining what you haven't shown us, I thought I would offer my services as your bodyguard. I can guard your estate 24 hours a day as well.

here i am in Vegas, thats where the big in bigdaddy comes from.









and here's what i bring to the party...










don't end up like this guy Ron, please...










just think about it man...


----------



## Stogieman

Well, I get home from smokin' cigars the other day and what do I find mixed in between a few boxes of donations for our up coming Wounded Warrior Event (Quad State Herf), a Shuckins bomb. Thank you very much Ron and I'll definitely enjoy smoking them brother........ :smoke:


----------



## Kevin Keith

That is just flat amazing. Words fail...


----------



## jerseysmoker

shuckins said:


> please sit down before continuing...lol
> 
> several people have expressed an interest in seeing my stash and i don't mind sharing, but i will only show 2 of my humidors (i have 5 at the moment). got to keep some secrets,right...lol
> 
> hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> top of the tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry,but the drawers must remain a secret)
> 
> my cabinet (the front layer only):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some clutter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know,i know,i need to get better organized!
> 
> any questions?


 I have one question WHY? you will never smoke all of them and the photo above looks like they are not in a humi. or there is a walk in which may mean you own a shop. or they are empty boxes. this is NUTZ


----------



## smelvis

Keith 
I think the boxes are already smoked, If you calculate 3 to 6 cigars a day and say you lived 20 for ease, you would need thousand and thousands, I think it's Purty Ron


----------



## ejgarnut

Never say "why?"

Always say "why not?"


----------



## ferks012

Yea you have me beat by roughly......a few THOUSAND sticks!! Nice man..


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

:smokin:

I get amazed everytime I revisit this thread! Wow!


----------



## gibson_es

tru_rocknrolla said:


> :smokin:
> 
> I get amazed everytime I revisit this thread! Wow!


x2 :thumb:


----------



## OSV

holy sh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TTTTTTTTTTTT beautiful, this thread needs an update


----------



## Dr. Nick

I'm not worthy! I've seen local shops that don't have that many cigars, lol.


----------



## jolyrogger

man that is a collection. Can't see my self that well stocked up like that for awhile..maybe even a few years..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow that's more stock than the neighborhood B&M nice!:thumb:


----------



## BigBenny

Amazing collection, shuckins  Good to see us TN BOTLs have great taste! One day I hope you'll show the other 3 for us.

Keep smoking,
Benny


----------



## Brinson

When I need reminding that there is hope for a happy ending, I visit this thread. 

You probably have two or three times more cigars than the B&M I visit. I'd be jealous, but I'm pretty sure that if my jealousy were fulfilled I'd drown because your cigars likely occupy more square feet than my apartment is large, hehe.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Wow ... that's a pretty jaw dropping collection.

So if you don't mind me asking, what are your top 5 favorite smokes and what are your 5 most saught after (read: you're currently hunting for) ... not trying to pry, just curious.


----------



## iMarc

I am in awe.

Thanks for bringing this back to the top.


----------



## shuckins

i had forgot about this thread...



swingerofbirches said:


> Wow ... that's a pretty jaw dropping collection.
> 
> So if you don't mind me asking, what are your top 5 favorite smokes and what are your 5 most saught after (read: you're currently hunting for) ... not trying to pry, just curious.


my fave 5?
tough to say,i like so many...
nc:
i like all the hemingway's,perdomo esv 91's and edicion de silvio's,padron's,tatuaje's,illusion's...

cc: 
bolivar (any),cohiba robusto,monte petite edmundo,party prez,trinidad t's (have become a new favorite)

and i'm always looking for the grovy...


----------



## zeebra

Very new to cigars and I have a count of about 21 cigars! Just read through the entire thread and.....

WOW man, just WOW!!!


----------



## jmouche1

Your stash is just absolutely insane.......amazing


----------



## abush22678

I've seen someone reply somewhere in one of your other threads, "When I grow up....I want to be like Shuckins."

+1 here, you are awesome


----------



## socapots

wow...
that is alot of cigars. lol. at least i know if the wife every starts to complain about mine i'll show her this. lol.


----------



## smelvis

If I had a tenth of his I would be a happy man.  :bowdown:

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## FiveStar

smelvis said:


> If I had a tenth of his I would be a happy man.  :bowdown:
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


LOL! Yeah, that tower shot you left around here somewhere was pretty pathetic. I mean, we all know those are just empty tubes and boxes in there bro.... :rofl:


----------



## Steel Talon

:shocked:

and 

:shocked:

and some more

:shocked:


Hey mister can ya spare a few smokes for a guy down on his luck?? :new_all_coholic:


Oh, and 

:shocked:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

FiveStar said:


> LOL! Yeah, that tower shot you left around here somewhere was pretty pathetic. I mean, we all know those are just empty tubes and boxes in there bro.... :rofl:


Yeah... SHAME ON YOU SMELVIS.


----------



## smelvis

thegoldenmackid said:


> Yeah... SHAME ON YOU SMELVIS.


Okay  but I get to see them all in a couple months or less so neaner neaner. LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid

smelvis said:


> Okay  but I get to see them all in a couple months or less so neaner neaner. LOL


Does shuckins offer tours. I mean, I'd pay five bucks. Much better then the natural history museum. Of course, I'd probably smoke my entrance fee fairly quickly given shuckins' bombing abilities.

But don't worry smelvis, you are still the Tyrant of Tubos in my books.


----------



## smelvis

thegoldenmackid said:


> Does shuckins offer tours. I mean, I'd pay five bucks. Much better then the natural history museum. Of course, I'd probably smoke my entrance fee fairly quickly given shuckins' bombing abilities.
> 
> But don't worry smelvis, you are still the Tyrant of Tubos in my books.


I don't think so, I imagine I will have to sign a non disclosure agreement the size of the phone book. 

But I can't wait to sit a chat with the master, Plus the relaxation and no worries and work will be a blessing I need.

Bet he has me/us mowing his fields 

:usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## jimjim99

WAW.


----------



## eyesack

Hehehe I think I see my Flor de Oliva Super Giant 10x66 from the mass bombing! Thing sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## swingerofbirches

shuckins said:


> i had forgot about this thread...
> 
> my fave 5?
> tough to say,i like so many...
> nc:
> i like all the hemingway's,perdomo esv 91's and edicion de silvio's,padron's,tatuaje's,illusion's...
> 
> cc:
> bolivar (any),cohiba robusto,monte petite edmundo,party prez,trinidad t's (have become a new favorite)
> 
> and i'm always looking for the grovy...


I have a feeling that this is one of those cigar questions that most folks already know the answer to but ... what is a/the "grovy"?


----------



## harley33

swingerofbirches said:


> I have a feeling that this is one of those cigar questions that most folks already know the answer to but ... what is a/the "grovy"?


It's one of vitolas of Perdomo's edicion de silvio's.

Sort of like this, but different ..... :spy:

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 897902


----------



## whodeeni

Damn Ron! I always knew you were the man.... but WTF did you use
to run a B&M that went out of business and you took all of the remaining
inventory home? and that's just two humidors?

How many sticks do you own? 10,000?!?


----------



## grumpy1328

Oh the humanity...


----------



## bigslowrock

So this is my first time seeing this thread.

My first thought is :scared:

then my next thought is what sticks are labeled biohazards so I can avoid bidding on those at cbid.

edit: forgot to attach pic.


----------



## shuckins

bigslowrock said:


> what sticks are labeled biohazards so I can avoid bidding on those at cbid.


i have a friend that works in the medical field that puts cigars in those bags when he sends bombs to people...lol


----------



## lukesparksoff

I'm at the computer and wife was taking a sneek peek to make sure I'm not talking to a women online .She saw your stash and said(I'm going to stop you way before you get that bad)


----------



## 68TriShield

I think it's safe to say you wont run out for a day or two Ron


----------



## madirishman

holy shit! awesome stash!


----------



## CopGTP

Holy good jeebus!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That stash is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benaj85

Man I just saw this! Amazing!


----------



## RealtorFrank

Wow!


----------



## phager

Jeez man, that is absolutely insane. At least I have some ammo for when I make too many successful bids at the devil's site!


----------



## soonersublime

I just want to come over and organize the stuff. But I am very OCD w/ my cigars. They have their place and that is where they stay. I rearrange and face every time I get new ones in. Now I only have a few hundred but I will shortly have a couple of thousand. I just have to break it to my wife first.


----------



## shuckins

my coolers are a little more organized


----------



## smelvis

Much Much more impressive in person though the pics are good


----------



## baddddmonkey

I wonder how many pounds of beads are currently being used in Shuckins' stash?


----------



## bigslowrock

so whats the oldest cigar you got in your stash?


----------



## shuckins

baddddmonkey said:


> I wonder how many pounds of beads are currently being used in Shuckins' stash?


8 lbs of beads in 6 humidors and 2 coolers



bigslowrock said:


> so whats the oldest cigar you got in your stash?


80 year old clear havana


----------



## triad47

I have a fairly serious question: because of the amount of capital you have invested in your collection, does your homeowners insurance cover them in case of a theft or any of the bad shit insurance usually covers?


----------



## shuckins

my policy covers everything in the house,even the light bulbs...lol


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> my policy covers everything in the house,even the light bulbs...lol


Ah but did it cover me sleeping in the cigar room? Having my way in all our glory and stuff?

Yess folk I got to sleep in the stash room, neaner neaner neaner


----------



## eyesack

No fans in the coolers?


----------



## briansh73

I know this is an old thread, but Oh My God! That stash (more like a supply warehouse) is amazing!


----------



## rus_bro

Newb to the whole cigar collecting thing ay? 

just keep your head up... 

rb


----------



## rus_bro

Hoarders for the awesome...

rb


----------



## swingerofbirches

Again, absolutely amazing stash! 

That an OCD cigar lover's dream and nightmare at the same time. I'd have to turn my house into a walk-in humidor because i'd be re-arranging and re-re-arranging all the time. 

What are the unbanded sticks next to the Verocu Tubo in the right cooler?


----------



## gibson_es

Iforgot about this thread. Still impressive


----------



## fanman1

dam
:faint:


----------



## RealtorFrank

That is probably the most amazing and beautiful thing I have ever seen!


----------



## EricF

Dam Ron, Truly impressive!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

swingerofbirches said:


> What are the unbanded sticks next to the Verocu Tubo in the right cooler?


perdomo overruns medium connecticuts from ci,but keep it quiet,because they are fantastic!!


----------



## ptpablo

glad that this thread got reignited... shuckins that is amazing!! that must have been really fun collecting all that stuff for 30 years... way to go..really,really impressive!!!!


----------



## harley33

Every time my wife says I have a problem, I re-direct her to this post! Thanks Ron.


----------



## CajunMaduro

I can't help but wonder if I have some of the cigars in those photos now.


----------



## shuckins

CajunMaduro said:


> I can't help but wonder if I have some of the cigars in those photos now.


definitely!


----------



## perry7762

harley33 said:


> Every time my wife says I have a problem, I re-direct her to this post! Thanks Ron.


+1 on that. my wife was pissed i just spend like200 on smokes and i just showed her this and jenedys threads and she said as long as it didnt get that bad i was ok. thank you ron for saving my future marrige. i think im gonna have to do some covert ops stuff at your house, but id probably be awestruck and pass out to see something like that.


----------



## constant tilt

This is just insane. Is it wrong that this just inspires me to buy more cigars??? lol


----------



## constant tilt

This is just insane. Is it wrong that this just inspires me to buy more cigars??? lol


----------



## Russell Pta

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm at the computer and wife was taking a sneek peek to make sure I'm not talking to a women online .She saw your stash and said(I'm going to stop you way before you get that bad)


my wife stopped me at around 100 (so far  ) i have a feeling i would be divorced before i got to that point.


----------



## Tritones

I _was_ sitting down, and I still fell on the floor!

My wife wanted a tour of my "stash" (if yours is a stash, there isn't a word small enough to describe mine!). I don't even have 1 cigar for every _box_ in _one_ of your humidors!

That's beautiful, man - just beautiful.

Shuckins is my hero.


----------



## PoohBore

The solution to your problem is a girlfriend Not a wife ! 

Mine just bought me 50 cigars for my birthday. I think it's something like 300 cc and 400 nc now in the stash. Nowhere near ron's numbers but I'm working on it !


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I could only hope one of your Shuckins bomb tubes makes my smoke room one day!!!! I was feelin pretty good about my 300 or so cigars till I opened this thread...LOL. Ron thats a real nice stash my friend!!!! I just found a new American Hero!!!!!!:hail::hail::hail::hail:


Now I gotta grab someopcorn:and get back to those pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

I'm speechless. Now I understand that much more why you are so revered around here. After 30 years of smoking, I was just hoping to have a 100+ capacity humidor and enough sticks on hand to keep it half full! Thanks for sharing the glimpse into your inventory. Very impressive...


----------



## bouncintiga

I don't get out much outside of the cigar discussion forums. WOW. i'm glad i did now though. 

I have a role model to aspire to LOL


----------



## perry7762

any more pics ron? maybe show us one of those secret stashes?????????


----------



## DustinFuente

I think you need to unload some of that stuff. I'd be glad to help out haha...nice collection man


----------



## shuckins

perry7762 said:


> any more pics ron? maybe show us one of those secret stashes?????????


maybe after i reorganize things a bit...


----------



## gibson_es

shuckins said:


> maybe after i reorganize things a bit...


:biggrin:


----------



## PoohBore

Trust me on this Ron messy is good.

Get you humi's out for the lads !


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Hell you could have Jimmy Hoffa in one of those humis and not even know it!!!!! :nod:


----------



## perry7762

shuckins said:


> maybe after i reorganize things a bit...


so some time in 2013? thats how long it would take me to organize all that hahahah


----------



## nanotech

insane. a B&M (or more) worth of stuff you enjoy. most excellent.


----------



## baderjkbr

WOW. I think I need a new keyboard from all the druelling I'm doing. WOW.


----------



## TheLurch

never get tired of looking through these...


----------



## maverickdrinker

bump for the awesomeness of this collection. thanks for sharing


----------



## gibson_es

Any word on The reorginizing ron? Lol.

This has to be the most viewed 'stash' thread in puff history.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

WOW one hell of a collection you have there Ron!!!!! I could only hope I get you on the secret santa....LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigJS

Shuckins, PLEASE put me in your will... please!

Great stash brother!


----------



## Mutombo

I'm speechless. Beautiful collection!


----------



## slk333

Impressive Stash


----------



## Kook

Very nice


----------



## Zfog

Shocking, and for some reason I think I am heading in that direction:redface:


----------



## Batista30

My jaw dropped....I'm in shock. Hell, I printed out the pictures of the cigars and even those were bigger than my humidor.....


----------



## Rock31

Pretty sure his stash is bigger than my local B&M lol.


----------



## z0diac

That's not a cigar collection...

.. it's a portable STORE


----------



## gibson_es

z0diac said:


> That's not a cigar collection...
> 
> .. it's a portable STORE


Only if he lives in a mobile home. Lol. Cuz I would hate to have to move all that! Unless it was to my home. Lol.


----------



## FridayGt

GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY MAN!!!

I hate my internet out here, I am just now getting to this. Honestly, I don't know what to say, but feel compelled to comment... holy crap! You sir, I would like to shake your hand! lol


----------



## smelvis

I have already bragged about this but the thread is long but I got to sleep with the whole stash for several nights.

neaner neaner neaner


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> I have already bragged about this but the thread is long but I got to sleep with the whole stash for several nights.
> 
> neaner neaner neaner


Shuckins! Be weary my friend, some of those smokes may no longer be safe! "Bloom," sure...

Hahahaha


----------



## smelvis

FridayGt said:


> Shuckins! Be weary my friend, some of those smokes may no longer be safe! "Bloom," sure...
> 
> Hahahaha


Man tattletale  Blume indeed


----------



## alwayslit

Very nice!!


----------



## thunderdan11

That is by far the most impressive private collection I have ever seen.


----------



## Presbo

WoWie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tupacboy

**** pron ****


----------



## nighthawk2k8

u better start smoking!


----------



## Sarge

:dr 

you are :loco: insane my friend. @ least it's the good kind :ss ... but anyway, yes you need to get organized rant, and you must start smoking more of those beauties. 

I'm very good at organizing but I'd say you're a bit out of my flight pattern. This BOTL only migrates aprox 6 hours South, West, or Southwest & does so rather seldom So I'm useless. 

very nice Stash! :thumb::thumb: if I had more thumbs to give I would but God only gave me two so two is all you get.


----------



## Krioni

Wow....just....wow:shocked:


----------



## txemtp69

WOW.... what do you use for humidification regulation


----------



## Mr_Black

Im sure that is one of the larger collections on here! Congrats!


----------



## shuckins

txemtp69 said:


> WOW.... what do you use for humidification regulation


i'm a bead user,got 10 pounds in use altogether...


----------



## txemtp69

shuckins said:


> i'm a bead user,got 10 pounds in use altogether...


 ahh k. I'm trying to figure out something other than the PG gel stuff and plain DW ended up with mold... Looking for something more fool proof


----------



## rdn6405

I would have to stop smoking sticks yet keep buying them for a lifetime to get anywhere close to a stash like this. Very impressive. :hail:


----------



## Zogg

I'm necro'ing this cause its so awesome.


also - Some of the pics aren't linking anymore..


ALSO!


I must say, imagine a room filled with all the cigar's that he's bombed people with, he'd probably double that collection!


----------



## szyzk

I go to bed at night dreaming about this phonecall:

"Andy, this is Ron. I need to leave the country - _PRONTO_ - to take care of some... Business... Don't ask. I need you to housesit. 'Zilla can't be trusted by himself, and we can't take him on airplanes after the last _incident_. The keys are under the mat."


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> I go to bed at night dreaming about this phonecall:
> 
> "Andy, this is Ron. I need to leave the country - _PRONTO_ - to take care of some... Business... Don't ask. I need you to housesit while Veeral and Ray look after the cigars. 'Zilla can't be trusted by himself, and we can't take him on airplanes after the last _incident_. The keys are under the mat."


Wow Andrew! I have the same dream with a slight twist!


----------



## shuckins

lol...twisted!

yeah,i need to take some new pics. since my move,everything is somewhere else.
plus i have to figure out where to put this:


----------



## deep

Batista30 said:


> My jaw dropped....I'm in shock. Hell, I printed out the pictures of the cigars and even those were bigger than my humidor.....


I am not so sure this holds true any longer!!!:brick:

WE do need new pics from teh new place!


----------



## Habano

shuckins said:


> lol...twisted!
> 
> yeah,i need to take some new pics. since my move,everything is somewhere else.
> plus i have to figure out where to put this:


Very nice Ron. I've heard great things about these and have been kicking the idea around to buy one. I've not had the No.1 however. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## dmgizzo

op2: Looking forward to the new pictures!

I've been to the Pro Football Hall of Fame, and the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame, this is like seeing pictures of the Stogie Hall of Fame.


----------



## Batista30

deep said:


> I am not so sure this holds true any longer!!!:brick:
> 
> WE do need new pics from teh new place!


Damn, I posted that like 4 months ago.  My, how puff has made a difference! :woohoo:


----------



## Rock31

I love this thread still!


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Wow Andrew! I have the same dream with a slight twist!


ound:



shuckins said:


> lol...twisted!
> 
> yeah,i need to take some new pics. since my move,everything is somewhere else.
> plus i have to figure out where to put this:


Ron, I'll donate some cooler space if you need it!


----------



## athomas2

Thats an awesome collection. It kept going!


----------



## Khanman

An inspiration for us all! Very impressive.


----------



## Zfog

I can't wait for some new pics!


----------



## curtis

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> wow...... holy shit..... wow.... my hero!!


no kidding.......never seen anything like this.....


----------



## s_catz

New pics please!


----------



## shuckins

s_catz said:


> New pics please!


i recently switched from hf beads to hcm beads in all but one of my humi's and coolers,and i need to let things settle in for a few days. plus,i've got a few boxes coming in,so i'll have to do some rearranging before i can take new pics...


----------



## 4pistonjosh

holy sh%t


----------



## Firedawg

Dont you have employees that straighten up for you? Most b&M's do. Maybe you should think about getting 1 or 2. Also do the reps come right to your house now?


----------



## stevodenteufel

...I eny you. I seriously think you have at least double what my current B&M has


----------



## zrhoad66

Bomb ditty!


----------



## primetime76

This was a while ago...I think that we need new and updated pictures!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Holy Shuckins ! Just came across this thread. Are you hiring ?


----------



## Lethal

Wow, need to go clean up now.


----------



## Zogg

shuckins said:


> i recently switched from hf beads to hcm beads in all but one of my humi's and coolers,and i need to let things settle in for a few days. plus,i've got a few boxes coming in,so i'll have to do some rearranging before i can take new pics...


has it been a few days yet? XD


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That is one hell of a stash, It would take a while to smoke through all those.:dizzy:


----------



## smelvis

He's got some stuff, Must be nice! get my bedroom ready bro, I'm on my way


----------



## Kypt

Good Lord, man. You could open a store with all that. Makes me feel like I DON'T have a problem, haha.


----------



## fishkilla

You know whats funny Ron is that i was looking at one of your last bombs and wondered to myself what your stash looked like just yesterday. I have to say you are now my idol. Holy Freaking dog shits Bat man you are running a cigar shop from home. LOL. You are indeed the Master Ron. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## saigon68

Here and I thought I had a jones!


----------



## shuckins

teedles took a few pics while he was here,and said he'd post them...


----------



## teedles915

shuckins said:


> teedles took a few pics while he was here,and said he'd post them...


And post em he will.


----------



## Zogg

What are those.. pre-loaded bombs?
lol..:faint:


----------



## DanR

OMG...Next time the warden gives me grief buying more gars, I'm going to show her this post. She said once that she thought it was an "obsession". Well, if had had just 1/5 of your collection, my "obsession" would be complete...

Just one serious question though, how in the world do you decide which to smoke next???


----------



## shuckins

DanR said:


> Just one serious question though, how in the world do you decide which to smoke next???


time of day,activity,what i smoked last,and sometimes i just get a taste for something in particular...


----------



## DanR

shuckins said:


> time of day,activity,what i smoked last,and sometimes i just get a taste for something in particular...


Well, everything I saw looks REAL nice. Thanks for sharing the pics for all us dreamers.

I'm a middle TN boy originally, whereabouts are you?


----------



## shuckins

DanR said:


> Well, everything I saw looks REAL nice. Thanks for sharing the pics for all us dreamers.
> 
> I'm a middle TN boy originally, whereabouts are you?


about 100 miles east of nashville,dale hollow lake area. stop by if you're ever in the neighborhood,we'll smoke a cigar or 2 or 3...


----------



## DanR

Believe it or not I'll be in Smithville, TN next month on business. Just awarded a contract to a brake pad manufacturing facility there. Unfortunately, I'm only there for a day, then back to nashville to see my family. Thanks for the invite though, I'll hold on to it for next time!


----------



## teedles915

shuckins said:


> about 100 miles east of nashville,dale hollow lake area. stop by if you're ever in the neighborhood,we'll smoke a cigar or 2 or 3...


OR 5 :hurt:


----------



## shuckins

DanR said:


> Believe it or not I'll be in Smithville, TN next month on business. Just awarded a contract to a brake pad manufacturing facility there. Unfortunately, I'm only there for a day, then back to nashville to see my family. Thanks for the invite though, I'll hold on to it for next time!


that's only a little over an hour away. are you sure you can't sneak away?


----------



## harley33

Smallmouth Fishin'

Love it.

Been there, done that!


----------



## DanR

I'll be with 10 of my company's shareholders on a bus from Nashville. As much as I'd like to ditch them and come pay homage to the holy stash, it might be a career limiting move...


----------



## shuckins

DanR said:


> I'll be with 10 of my company's shareholders on a bus from Nashville. As much as I'd like to ditch them and come pay homage to the holy stash, it might be a career limiting move...


bring 'em with you,if they are all cigar smokers,you could end up being elected king...lol


----------



## DanR

shuckins said:


> bring 'em with you,if they are all cigar smokers,you could end up being elected king...lol


Hey, you might be on to something there!!!


----------



## deep

Lookin grand as always Ron!:hail:

How do you like those new beads???


----------



## Batista30

Firedawg said:


> Dont you have employees that straighten up for you? Most b&M's do. Maybe you should think about getting 1 or 2. Also do the reps come right to your house now?


:beerchug:


----------



## shuckins

deep said:


> Lookin grand as always Ron!:hail:
> 
> How do you like those new beads???


good eye joe!
i like 'em so well,that everything but the tower has been switched to them,and it will be switched soon...


----------



## fivespdcat

This stash always amazes me. The generosity is also just unbelievable. I love this community and all that it includes! WTG Ron!


----------



## zeebra

Great looking stash Ron!!! Just amazing!!!

Also I looked up the beads you are using and it says they never have to be replaced...hmmm...good product if its 100% true in the long run. How long have they been around?


----------



## dubels

If I had a stash like that I would spend all my time just drooling over the stash and forget to even pick one out.


----------



## txemtp69

I will in the Crossville area this summer if all goes well for a family reunion. A week in the mountains with family and some cigars, I can't wait.


----------



## shuckins

txemtp69 said:


> I will in the Crossville area this summer if all goes well for a family reunion. A week in the mountains with family and some cigars, I can't wait.


crossville's not too far away keith,you should cruise up my way for a smoke break...


----------



## txemtp69

shuckins said:


> crossville's not too far away keith,you should cruise up my way for a smoke break...


 That would be a hard offer to pass up as I'm only up that way every 2 yrs or so. If all goes well I will do my best to take you up on your offer.


----------



## Amlique

shuckins said:


> crossville's not too far away keith,you should cruise up my way for a smoke break...


That's where Tenn Tech is located, correct? I played many a round of golf there. Had a friend getting his masters up there.


----------



## Rock31

I think you need more cigars Ron.


----------



## txemtp69

Amlique said:


> That's where Tenn Tech is located, correct? I played many a round of golf there. Had a friend getting his masters up there.


 TN Tech is in Cookeville if I member correctly


----------



## blainer

WOW bubbles says it best!


----------



## max gas

Those pics are insane. how do you keep track of everything? I'm in awe of you stash Ron.


----------



## Hinson

I spotted that Henry Clay box in there. I never hear anything about them, but man I love them.


----------



## WyldKnyght

I think every regular BOTL could take 1 drawer full from his stash, and we would not even make a dent, then 2 days later it would be full again LOL

Those sticks are breeding by themselves in his closet.

One of Teedles picks of a cooler looks like it's full of bombs, why does it not surprise me that Ron is ready willing to attack at a moments notice. LMAO

Shuckins is also one of most generous BOTL I have met. I have been one of his many targets.

Keep up the great work you do Ron.


----------



## Rock31

Ron has a retaliation cooler, everything is all boxed up in USPS Flat Rates and already paid for...it's like his own little bomb grab bag


----------



## teedles915

Guys the pictures don't even do this stash justice. Those coolers are amazing, just cigars stacked on top of more cigars. 

But I gottat say Ron is a VERY generous guy, and I was given free reign of everything in there and I do mean free reign other than his gifted sticks I was allowed to pick from anything. It was an amazing experience for me.


----------



## Richterscale

Wow Ron.. I watch all of the Shucked' threads and I wondered how much inventory you must have.. I pictured a warehouse like in Raiders of the Lost Ark and you driving around a forklift and pallets full of ammo! haha nice! 

On a side note.. imagine the collection we could put together when the apocalypse comes and we all have to hole up in one of these warehouses! haha


----------



## ProbateGeek

For months now I've been hearing about this "shuckins" character, and thought it was just a legend.

:behindsofa:
Until tonight.

<I tremble>


----------



## kolumbo69

OMG!!!!


----------



## Torqued

So that's what the ordnance bunker looks like! mg: eep:


----------



## oznation

I have already been adopted once when i was 3 well 20 years later i mean.. you could adopt me so I could be heir to that stash.... hahaha just kidding... but seriously


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I know, how is Ron able to smoke!?! I would be standing there for hours trying to decide.


----------



## David_ESM

Sherlockholms said:


> how is Ron able to smoke!?! I would be standing there for hours trying to decide.


Eenie meenie miney moe?


----------



## mturnmm

I have seen the promised land and apparently Shuckins lives there!


----------



## ProbateGeek

When I despair, I remember that all through history the ways of the leaf and of shuckins, the best brother of the leaf, have always won. There have been moochers, and ungrateful noobs, and for a time they can seem invincible, but in the end they always fall to the generosity of shuckins. Think of it --- always.

_Mahatma Gandhi
Indian political and spiritual leader ( 1869 - 1948 )_​


----------



## primetime76

ProbateGeek said:


> When I despair, I remember that all through history the ways of the leaf and of shuckins, the best brother of the leaf, have always won. There have been moochers, and ungrateful noobs, and for a time they can seem invincible, but in the end they always fall to the generosity of shuckins. Think of it --- always.
> _Mahatma Gandhi_
> _Indian political and spiritual leader ( 1869 - 1948 )_​


I am not sure that it was Gandhi that said that...it does sound like him but I think that it might have been someone else...maybe Smelvis. ound:


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> I am not sure that it was Gandhi that said that...it does sound like him but I think that it might have been someone else...maybe Smelvis. ound:


----------



## Torqued

Sherlockholms said:


> I know, how is Ron able to smoke!?! I would be standing there for hours trying to decide.


----------



## WyldKnyght

mturnmm said:


> I have seen the promised land and apparently Shuckins lives there!


Shuckins not only lives there... he created it..... :banana:


----------



## mturnmm

WyldKnyght said:


> Shuckins not only lives there... he created it..... :banana:


Apparently so!!:rockon:


----------



## Hoghunter

Just wanted to say I look at these pics about once a week to motivate myself. Unreal


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm sure this stash has doubled since then. But I gotta say Ron's stash is only surpassed by his generosity as a BOTL. I have never met Ron face to face, but he is always ready to help people out, whether it be with bombs or answers to questions.


----------



## smelvis

ProbateGeek said:


> When I despair, I remember that all through history the ways of the leaf and of shuckins, the best brother of the leaf, have always won. There have been moochers, and ungrateful noobs, and for a time they can seem invincible, but in the end they always fall to the generosity of shuckins. Think of it --- always.
> _Mahatma Gandhi
> Indian political and spiritual leader ( 1869 - 1948 )_​


This is great I Love it, Very cool LOL


----------



## firehousearms

My hat's off to you shuckins, a true inspiration to a new addict.


----------



## SmokinSpider

WOW, Just WOW! Maybe you should have some sort of a guess how many cigars I have contest. WOW!!


----------



## Rock31

I don't think he would want to even try and count them


----------



## Mr_mich

He has more cigars and a better selection than any B&M withing 30 miles of me. And that's just talking about the NC's. Those pics are Inspirational.


----------



## denislilee

Wow..Amazing pics..What a stash...:O


----------



## Cajun

Incredible is a word for it, but I am not sure that it does it justice. Shuckins, you are a lucky man to be able to chase what you love. I am truly in aww of your collection of cigars and can see that if anyone is ever going to find the holy grail stick, it will be you. Good smoking my friend.


----------



## 24571

So that's where all the magic comes from, you crazy bombing bastard! You really have achieved something special there. If my collection can come to even a fraction of what you've shown in those pictures, I will die a happy man.


----------



## mturnmm

shuckins said:


> please sit down before continuing...lol
> 
> several people have expressed an interest in seeing my stash and i don't mind sharing, but i will only show 2 of my humidors (i have 5 at the moment). got to keep some secrets,right...lol
> 
> hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> top of the tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry,but the drawers must remain a secret)
> 
> my cabinet (the front layer only):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some clutter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know,i know,i need to get better organized!
> 
> any questions?


 We just happen tohave the show hoarders on....hmmmm...maybe an intervention in order!


----------



## teedles915

I know you guys see these pictures and thnk it's amazing, and you're right it is pretty damn impressive. But until you've seen this collection in real life you have no clue what it's like. It was damn near overwhelming.


PS- I got to smoke from the drawers that he says are secret


----------



## kalashxwar

That is an amazing stash of cigars! I wonder how much you must have spent for a collection like that.


----------



## DW9000

Now wounder he can bomb all those ppl like he does an it still doesnt fase him at all. Omg i just wander how much he spent already


----------



## l330n

:jaw: . . . :hail: . . . I just saw this, haha. WOW. I wanna see the secret drawers . . . :eyebrows:


----------



## Tuxguy

l330n said:


> :jaw: . . . :hail: . . . I just saw this, haha. WOW. I wanna see the secret drawers . . . :eyebrows:


Acids


----------



## loki993

You gotta know its significant when the stash has been talked about for a year and a half now lol.


----------



## User Name

So they finally caught the guy robbing all of the B&Ms and night.


----------



## l330n

Tuxguy said:


> Acids


Kuba Kuba? :bounce:


----------



## MarkC

I'm bookmarking this thread in case that guilt over ordering and having too much tobacco comes back...


----------



## loki993

MarkC said:


> I'm bookmarking this thread in case that guilt over ordering and having too much tobacco comes back...


For real. People tell me I have a problem becasue I buy as many as I do lol.


----------



## keithisreal

Oh my damn!


----------



## Fuzzy

uh,,, uh,,, WOW!

You mention a purchase log, how many volumes?

What about rotation? Do you just say, "Think I'll smoke from the 5 year olds today or maybe the 25 year olds"


----------



## patrick.paul

Fuzzy said:


> uh,,, uh,,, WOW!
> 
> You mention a purchase log, how many volumes?
> 
> What about rotation? Do you just say, "Think I'll smoke from the 5 year olds today or maybe the 25 year olds"


I just imagine Shuckins a few years from now with a huge walk-in humidor and a sliding ladder. Pardon the reference but Ollivander's Wand Shop from Harry Potter comes to mind :crazy:


----------



## smirak

I must admit that I didn't read all 28 pages...actually just stopped after looking at the ****. However, I'm guessing I'm echoing what other have said:

Holy Shit...

All kidding aside, I do have a friend, although it's not a good friend and I haven't thought about him until I started this site...anyway, he's a stay at home dad and his father-in-law basically brought the advent of home dialysis to the state of MS. All that said, he doesn't work and his wife (DR's daughter) runs his foundation giving away money. They have tons of it. Went over to his house a couple years back when they first finished it. He has a walk in humidor in his closet...probably about 200 sw ft and I've never seen that many cigars. If I can get ahold of him, I'll see if he can take pics and send them to me.


----------



## Murph2che

What a mighty collection! Shuckins, your reputation precedes you around here, and this seals it up most definitely! Truly amazing and a thing to behold. What kind of time passed to accrue your library?


----------



## FinalBoss

Good gawd! That's an awesome collection!


----------



## Shibby

Hmm.. So this is the stash ive been hearing so much about. My god thats insane. Its even bigger than i thought, and i thought it was HUGE!


----------



## dougdog76861

so amazing !


----------



## smelvis

It is much nicer and impressive in person, I even got to sleep with them so some of you being bombed remember I slept with them, That's all I'm saying


----------



## Shibby

smelvis said:


> It is much nicer and impressive in person, I even got to sleep with them so some of you being bombed remember I slept with them, That's all I'm saying


are there any orally trasmitted diseases that could have snuck into any of his stash, i wont be mad, ill just know to throw away some of my cigars


----------



## smelvis

:hand: :redface: :angel: :dunno:


----------



## Zogg

Shibby said:


> are there any orally trasmitted diseases that could have snuck into any of his stash, i wont be mad, ill just know to throw away some of my cigars


i dont think it was just oral

:biglaugh::biglaugh:

uke:

remember, never go ash to mouth!


----------



## JGM1129

Puffin' Pimp Daddy!!!!!! nuff said!!

:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------



## Zogg

shuckins garage:


----------



## Nubbin

shuckins said:


> my cabinet (the front layer only)


WOW... being fairly new to Puff (as well as to cigars) I just found this thread. I actually do not know how to respond to what I just viewed... utterly speechless. :yield:

Ok, I have caught my breath now...

Now I do have a question with regards to the photo of: "my cabinet (the front layer only)".

(I don't have enough posts or I would have linked the photo)

It looks extremely jammed full of delightful sticks. Being that full, is there any issue with proper humidification? Especially with the vast majority of them being in boxes? Not that I'll have this dilemma in the near future, just curious :biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

Murph2che said:


> What kind of time passed to accrue your library?


it took a few years of constant buying,mostly because of the constant bombing...lol



Nubbin said:


> Now I do have a question with regards to the photo of: "my cabinet (the front layer only)".
> 
> (I don't have enough posts or I would have linked the photo)
> 
> It looks extremely jammed full of delightful sticks. Being that full, is there any issue with proper humidification? Especially with the vast majority of them being in boxes? Not that I'll have this dilemma in the near future, just curious :biggrin:


i have 3 lbs of beads in among the boxes,so it holds a pretty steady rh. i recently switched from the heartfelt beads you see in the picture,to the more stable hcm beads,and it took a lot of the maintenance worries away...


----------



## Nubbin

shuckins said:


> it took a few years of constant buying,mostly because of the constant bombing...lol
> 
> i have 3 lbs of beads in among the boxes,so it holds a pretty steady rh. i recently switched from the heartfelt beads you see in the picture,to the *more stable hcm beads,and it took a lot of the maintenance worries away...*


With that kind of inventory I would imagine the less maintenance the better, sheesh lol.

Another question: *hcm* beads?


----------



## shuckins

yes hcm beads. i have 14lbs of them in 6 humidors and 4 coolidors...


----------



## Nubbin

shuckins said:


> yes hcm beads. i have 14lbs of them in 6 humidors and 4 coolidors...


Sorry, wasn't sure what the 'hcm' stood for... I have since used my friend Mr. Google and found out more about these :biggrin:


----------



## Zogg

Nubbin said:


> Sorry, wasn't sure what the 'hcm' stood for... I have since used my friend Mr. Google and found out more about these :biggrin:


if you dont have a gigantic collection, you can also use kitty litter to regulate your humidor(2) as its relatively good at keeping everything in the mid-60's, you just need to check it every week or so until you find the proper amount of KL for your setup, which is fine if you only have a few coolers/humis like many of us do!


----------



## Nubbin

Zogg said:


> if you dont have a gigantic collection, you can also use kitty litter to regulate your humidor(2) as its relatively good at keeping everything in the mid-60's, you just need to check it every week or so until you find the proper amount of KL for your setup, which is fine if you only have a few coolers/humis like many of us do!


Well, thanks for the info but until I start purchasing a LOT more than I am currently smoking, my two small (50 ct) humi's are adequate. I'm thinking I'll be looking for that coolidor/tuperdor in the near future though so will be ready with knowledge to do so thanks to Puff ipe:


----------



## Zogg

I just use a paper DD cup cut down to the bottom w/ some kitty litter in it to make a "puck" sized thing. cost me about $0.10 worth of KL and keeps my desktop humi perfect


----------



## Nubbin

Zogg said:


> I just use a paper DD cup cut down to the bottom w/ some kitty litter in it to make a "puck" sized thing. cost me about $0.10 worth of KL and keeps my desktop humi perfect


So KL even for small humi's? Well... guess I have another project...

Thx again!


----------



## David_ESM

Nubbin said:


> So KL even for small humi's? Well... guess I have another project...
> 
> Thx again!


Hell, I have seen people use KL for 5 count travel herfs. Works for any storage no matter the size.


----------



## chef-zorba

Ive heard of the Shuckins' Bombs and had been curious myself as to the origin/collection of where the bombs were developed and created. I now see the fully stocked armory that allows for infinite aerial cigar attacks. A beautiful and inspiring sight to say the least!


----------



## Zybert

At one point i think Zogg and i will take a road trip and live in your attic for a few days...


>.>

<.<


----------



## Dizzy

I can see the light and hear angels singing in the background. Now I know how you hit so many people with devastating bombs all at the same time! Just seeing a portion of your stash, I can honestly tell you that you rival any B&M within 80 miles of where I live. GLORIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweater88

150 years from BOTLs will be talking about and looking for the legendary Shuckins Stash.


----------



## stew

HOLY SHIT BATMAN!!!! Its the HOLY GRAIL of CIGARS.....and its tended to by the Mad Bomber Shuckins!!!! Just Awesome, I am speechless and in total awe!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy

I read about HCM beads while searching the forum. Didn't know they were more stable than HF. Only have bags though, no containers or pucks to mount them with.


----------



## shuckins

Dizzy said:


> I read about HCM beads while searching the forum. Didn't know they were more stable than HF. Only have bags though, no containers or pucks to mount them with.


hcm beads come in sealed bags,and i just lay them in the humi as they come...


----------



## Dizzy

shuckins said:


> hcm beads come in sealed bags,and i just lay them in the humi as they come...


Well, if you trust them with all those cigars you have, maybe they're something I can look into for my next storage device. Gonna eventually need some more space after I try all the cigars you bombed me and then go out and buy boxes upon boxes. haha


----------



## enigma

Wow, that just blew me away!


----------



## mturnmm

Ron....do you have a significant other....like a living and breathing significant other....I just took a relook at your stash and my wife gets pissed when I buy 1 stick! I am just wondering!!


----------



## saucy_jack

Wow, that is something to behold!


----------



## nothung

OMG! My GF left a posted note on the fridge for me to search for this thread and let me tell you all I am in utter AWE!! insane!


----------



## Dizzy

nothung said:


> OMG! My GF left a posted note on the fridge for me to search for this thread and let me tell you all I am in utter AWE!! insane!


HAHA... That's awesome! Now when you buy a large amount of cigars, just remind her that's it's not as much as Shuckins has...


----------



## lebz

Amazing! Great stash and variety


----------



## lord sevein

WTF is that? I don't even ...

How?

Why?

0.o


----------



## Rackir

Okay, I just have to know, first page, first post, third picture down. WTF is that MONSTER laying there on the bottom shelf that's the full length of a large box's width? And is it any good?


----------



## Mr. Dave

I actually just sent Ron one of those Rackir, it's a Flor de Oliva 1066, it's 10 inches long with a ring gauge of 66. They're kind of a shot in the dark, I've had one that didn't unravel and wasn't overpowering. But they are sweeter sumatra wrappers, about a 3-4 hour smoke.


----------



## rocker06

Thats Nuts, what is your fav. smoke in the moring / evening ?


----------



## Un0fficial

I.... the.... you.... 

Teach me my master...

Amazing stash Ron.. I'm literally speechless.


----------



## neil

i think i just died and went to cigar heaven... oh wait, it was just schukins' at home B&M lol that collection is bigger than both of my local b&ms combined!


----------



## maxlexi

shuckins said:


> please sit down before continuing...lol
> 
> several people have expressed an interest in seeing my stash and i don't mind sharing, but i will only show 2 of my humidors (i have 5 at the moment). got to keep some secrets,right...lol
> 
> hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> top of the tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry,but the drawers must remain a secret)
> 
> my cabinet (the front layer only):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some clutter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know,i know,i need to get better organized!
> 
> any questions?


WOW, thats crazy.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

maxlexi said:


> WOW, thats crazy.


Ya if he didnt send out so many bombs he would probably not have any room in his house to sleep with all those smokes  Somthing to aspire towards


----------



## jbgd825

How do you even choose what to smoke? I wanna be you man. Lol


----------



## Fuzzface

holy crap


----------



## shuckins

jbgd825 said:


> How do you even choose what to smoke?


i was asked this same question a couple of days ago when i had some friends over for a couple of smokes. i will have a certain cigar in mind that i want to smoke,but 9 times out of 10 while looking for it,i'll find something else,and say "i forgot about this,think i'll smoke it instead"...lol


----------



## the_brain

shuckins said:


> I will have a certain cigar in mind that i want to smoke,but 9 times out of 10 while looking for it,i'll find something else,and say "i forgot about this,think i'll smoke it instead"...lol


We all wish we had this problem.


----------



## ProbateGeek

shuckins said:


> i will have a certain cigar in mind that i want to smoke,but 9 times out of 10 while looking for it, *i'll realize that I've never even SEEN that particular cigar, and say "i best forget about that, think i'll smoke my regular $3 stick instead"*...lol


Don't know about you guys, but I have this problem all the time . . .

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja

I have a question: do you really enjoy Rocky Patel CI Legends?!


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I have this problem all the time . . .
> 
> :ss


That sounds like lawyer talk to me ....:drama:


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I have this problem all the time . . .





Oldmso54 said:


> That sounds like lawyer talk to me


Don't be upset, Shawn. You and Terry are both getting up there in years. It'll start to happen more and more as you get older. That happens.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have a question: do you really enjoy Rocky Patel CI Legends?!


Long response: I've only had two - the first was part of a sampler and was so plugged it couldn't be smoked. I sent it back to CI with a Maroon Label, which also couldn't be smoked. They sent me two new ones that smoked perfectly, and that one was very good.

I still enjoy the Camacho/Whites, the DPG Yellows, and the Blue Matasas, and have a few of each. The Perdomo/Reds are also good, as are the Nestor Plasencia/Maroons. So for me, these are fine as an every day smoke. But then again, I'm VERY easy to please.

Shorter response: Yes.

And to beat Derek to the punch, so to speak: 


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> . . . But then again, I'm VERY easy to please.
> :ss


"That's what she said!"


----------



## n00b

shuckins said:


> i was asked this same question a couple of days ago when i had some friends over for a couple of smokes. i will have a certain cigar in mind that i want to smoke,but 9 times out of 10 while looking for it,i'll find something else,and say "i forgot about this,think i'll smoke it instead"...lol


this i can tell you is true.. and i have seen the HUGE FREAKING STASH!!! and those pics.. are about 1/100th of it.. :>


----------



## Quietville

You have a hoarding problem.


----------



## raylol16

Is it wrong if I got a woody looking at the pics? lol


----------



## Screamin' Duck

shuckins said:


> i was asked this same question a couple of days ago when i had some friends over for a couple of smokes. i will have a certain cigar in mind that i want to smoke,but 9 times out of 10 while looking for it,i'll find something else,and say "i forgot about this,think i'll smoke it instead"...lol


I've heard that before! LOL. Someday.....that will be my problem. LOL :smokin:


----------



## Screamin' Duck

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> i cant stop looking at the glory that is your stash but i also cant help feeling O.C.D. and wanting to organize them lol


I thought about that while I was there! I really wanted to while another fellow puffer had him liquored up and distracted, but I quickly realized that with all he had.....it would have taken MONTHS!!!! LOL. Plus I didn't want Zilla comin after me! :nono::bolt:


----------



## n00b

I just wanted to be adopted.. and set up a cot in there..


----------



## ProbateGeek

raylol16 said:


> Is it wrong if I got a woody looking at the pics? lol


It would be wrong if you did not.

:ss


----------



## sweater88

n00b said:


> I just wanted to be adopted.. and set up a cot in there..


who need a cot? I'd take the floor...outside...in the doghouse


----------



## truckertim

I...um...I mean....Ahh.....DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## zabhatton

thats hot


----------



## ginomontreal

WOW


----------



## zabhatton

is there any cigar you havent tried yet?


----------



## Triple6

That is insane, I have been to tobacconists with less stock than that


----------



## Danfish98

Triple6 said:


> That is insane, I have been to tobacconists with less stock than that


I've been to states that have less stock than Shuckins I'm pretty sure.


----------



## shuckins

zabhatton said:


> is there any cigar you havent tried yet?


there are a lot of cigars i haven't tried,but i'm working on it...lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

shuckins said:


> there are *a lot* of cigars i haven't tried,but i'm working on it...lol


And by "a lot" I'm sure Ron means _really _a lot, you know, like 7 or 8...

:ss


----------



## the_brain

shuckins said:


> there are a lot of cigars i haven't tried,but i'm working on it...lol


Keep posting wish lists, we'll keep working on that. Least we can do...

And I bow 5 times a day in the direction of Shuckin's stash just for luck...


----------



## Triple6

Danfish98 said:


> I've been to states that have less stock than Shuckins I'm pretty sure.


 ah touche


----------



## vish11418

where do you live again? lol


----------



## jmj_203

Now I can see where Ron gets the ammo for the insanely generous bombs he keeps directing at newbs like me. The way I purchase I can see myself having an impressive stash in say 20 to 30 years, but never THAT impressive!


----------



## TKE174

Now that explains the mad cigar bomber .....He and Ted Kaczynski have the same organizational skills :gossip:


----------



## socalocmatt

I would like to vote for some updated pics. :cheer2:

opcorn:


----------



## justbrew77

socalocmatt said:


> I would like to vote for some updated pics. :cheer2:
> 
> opcorn:


+1, I agree, we should start a poll


----------



## ryanbish

I give up! Waving my white flag now! But seriously, you're an icon to be looked up to sir!


----------



## Booyaa

socalocmatt said:


> I would like to vote for some updated pics. :cheer2:
> 
> opcorn:


Would the Puff server cope?


----------



## socalocmatt

Booyaa said:


> Would the Puff server cope?


Let me consult with the higher authority....


----------



## Phil from Chicago

updated stash FTW!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon

pay no attention to the man behind the curtain....


----------



## cavscout98

Now that's a stash (just got done with the first page of this post, I wonder what's in the other nine pages...)!


----------



## Just1ce

For some reason your stash reminds me of "Doomsday preppers" :dude:

Very inspiring though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laloin

good night Ron. your cigar celler is huge. would love to see your pipe collection and pipe tobacco cellar one day 
troy


----------



## Shemp75

Good lord, you are a highly blessed man!!


----------



## yellowv

WOW!!! How do you ever find anything or decide what to smoke?


----------



## m00chness

yellowv said:


> WOW!!! How do you ever find anything or decide what to smoke?


He plays darts with post its of cigars on the dart board.


----------



## Mfuchs88

Wow, absolutely gorgeous. This is quite a beautiful collection you have there!


----------



## pittjitsu

Wow Ron,That's a no joke stash you got there. Some new pics of another humidor would be awesome.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

got all excited to see it bumped and was hoping Ron was showing off the secret humidor!!!


----------



## zephead61

I can honestly say "I got somma dat!"


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I think we know where CI gets their inventory from.


----------



## smelvis

Someone should ask for new pictures, My stash is about the same as his and it is a 100% different from when I posted it online here.


----------



## pittjitsu

smelvis said:


> Someone should ask for new pictures, My stash is about the same as his and it is a 100% different from when I posted it online here.


Lets See Yours Dave. We love Cigar ****!!!


----------



## smelvis

pittjitsu said:


> Lets See Yours Dave. We love Cigar ****!!!


It's posted but like I say it about 50% bigger and 60/70% Cuban as I expect his has changed as well. now look under organized my stash with me starting the thread. I can't take many picture now I have 6 broken bones in my foot and four herniated disks not to easy to get around now.

PS
I bumped it for you not competing with Ron neither of us care who has what!


----------



## atllogix

Why didn't someone warn me of this before I went posting in Shame on you Shuckins!!!!!!


----------



## BaconStrips

It's no wonder he bombs the crap out of everyone! Very nice stash Shuckins, I am jealous. Thanks for the bomb by the way, again.


----------



## rpb16




----------



## NorthernGoose

Wow, that's quite the stash


----------



## RayJax

Unbelievable...I feel like such a small fish in a very large ocean!


----------



## Quickdraw559

Wow, that a true SHTF stash.

Do you even buy cigars, any more? Unless you're smoking ten a day, you can probably go the rest of your life without another cigar purchase!


Unless, of course, you get that little itch in your palm.
:bowdown:


----------



## Ants

LOL...My thoughts exactly. Great stash Ron...would love to see some updated pics one day. Also, I will gladly come sort and catalogue them for you lol.



rpb16 said:


>


----------



## Zlc410

Truly incredible. However in my estimation very well deserved.


----------



## shootinmatt

OMG! Are you serious!! That is INSANE!! Specchless....


----------



## lasix

Good God Ron. I just don't really know what to say brother except I'll have a drink to that, Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## Loki21

Jaw dropping.


----------



## longburn

Good Lord Ron! What in the hell do you do for a living? Print money?!!


----------



## shakinghorizons

Ron,
That is just INSANE!!!



Talk about a role model! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

A stash like Ron's or Dave's would not even fit inside my coach and leave me room to Drive!


----------



## GIBrett

If i had that many cigars I wouldn't be able to do anything but sit around and stare at it!


----------



## xSentinelx

teedles915 said:


> And post em he will.


It all makes sense now.:hmm::faint: Great arsenal you got there!!!


----------



## teedles915

I know Ron's stash looks amazing in pictures, but until you see it in person it is impossible to realize just how amazing it is.


----------



## SACigars

longburn said:


> Good Lord Ron! What in the hell do you do for a living? Print money?!!


Funniest comment I've seen all day.


----------



## McSean

Scary stuff shuckins. You and smelvis are inspirations to this noob.

+1 for the more pictures movement


----------



## smokin surfer

I can now say that I have seen it all. In one place~ what a glorious collection!


----------



## Necmo

Holy. Crap. :faint:

My humble 40ct humi looks so insignificant. Some are those are maces from Medieval times...not cigars lol


----------



## splattttttt

after seeing the first post...


----------



## Necmo

The boxes of Hemingway's in that coolidor looks so delicious right now.


----------



## splattttttt

BaconStrips said:


> It's no wonder he bombs the crap out of everyone! Very nice stash Shuckins, I am jealous. Thanks for the bomb by the way, again.


he's probably too cheap to buy another humi :drum:


----------



## Mante

Yeaaahhhhh Riiigght!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoirNick

Well golly gee whiz. Fantastic collection!


----------



## jmac603

What are your estimates for total number of sticks? At 3-4 a day, I wonder how many years it would take to smoke them all?


----------



## Merkonakis

This thread is insane and inspiring! What an amazing collection!


----------



## StogieJim

I've been revisiting this thread every 3 or so months for a while now. Just for the inspiration


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Would love to see an update so I can sleep better at night thinking of cigars


----------



## splattttttt

Phil from Chicago said:


> Would love to see an update so I can sleep better at night thinking of cigars


this video always with my cigar dreams...


----------



## s55amgxxx

holy moly, u smoke them too right?


----------



## Kane R

I am up for adoption!! I will do dishes, and chores around the house. !!! Dont worry about allowence money. I will be paid in cigars!!


----------



## jjjoseph

What is Shuckins up to these days? Looks like he is no longer a member here.


----------



## Mante

jjjoseph said:


> Looks like he is no longer a member here.


You are correct. He is still online if you care to look though.


----------



## jjjoseph

Tashaz said:


> You are correct. He is still online if you care to look though.


Just curious as to which site he can be found at. Looks like he hasn't been online since January


----------



## Packerjh

He's on a few different forums...damn solid BOTL!


----------

